
Saudi's tech investments pay off in coronavirus battle (CIO) - asiaainews
https://www.cio.com/article/3535801/saudi-arabias-technology-investments-pay-off-in-coronavirus-battle.html
======
Zenst
Good to read how a countries embracement of digital services have proven to be
more essential than ever in today's times. Which is nice as I'm sure some will
read that title and expect to read about financial investments profiteering
from a disaster as we usual read and one of those titles that if people had to
guess the associated article - may well lean another way.

~~~
sigmaprimus
I agree. Title is true but my mind read it differently, most likely my
unconscious bias shining through.

It does seem odd that only 75% of Saudi residents have accessed the Internet
in 2018.

I wonder if is this a result of an aged population or restricted access from
an authoritative/religious regime. I thought that Saudi Arabia was one of the
wealthiest countries in the world and as such having 25% of the population not
accessing the Internet seems wrong.

------
32gbsd
That site has so many ads. Anyway drones takes people's temperature and
implementing measures sounds pretty nebulous. ambiguous tech talking points.

